

March Madness for Machines, 2012 edition - danger
http://blog.smellthedata.com/2012/02/machine-march-madness-2012.html

======
danger
Last year there was discussion where some HNers suggested that they'd be
interested in participating in the competition if we allowed other forms of
data: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2321009>

This is the early announcement this year, where we're soliciting suggestions
about other forms of data to include for this year.

